# My 20 Gallon High



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

My 20 gallon high tank. I don't spend too much time maintaining this one, and I think it shows, but I thought I'd post this anyway. The tank itself is old and pretty scratched up, and is filled mostly with plant scraps from past projects. Details about the tank are below. Thanks for letting me share.



















*Aquarium* / 20 gal W24xD12XH16" (in) / 76L W61xD31XH41 (cm)
*Lighting* / DIY AHsupply.com Kits, 1x 55W 6700K PC, 1x variable white cold cathode
*Filtration* / Rena Filstar XP1
*Substrate* / Quickrete All-Purpose Sand
*CO2* / Pressurized, injected into filter, knockoff ADA bubble counter at 4 bubbles per second
*Fertilizer* / EI Estimative Index
*Water Changes* / Once a week 50% tap water
*Water Conditions* / Water temperature: 77 degrees Fahrenheit / 25 degrees Celsius, pH: 6.5

*Plants*
- Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae
- Taxiphyllum alternans
- Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
- Anubias Nana
- Microsorum pteropus
- Hemianthus Micranthemoides
- Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba"
- Bacopa monnieri
- Cyperus helferi

*Fauna*
- Boraras Brigittae
- Boraras Merah
- Otocinclus Affinis
- Caridina Multidentata
- Gyraulus sp., Physa fontinalis, Planorbarius corneus (snails)


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks pretty darn good for something full of "scraps" that you don't maintain much. It's healthier looking than my tank!

-Dave


----------



## kunalrsingh (May 1, 2008)

if this is plant scraps then i wonder what your other projects would be!!!! great tank though!!!


----------

